# Guitar needs refinished



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for someone who can refinish a Gibson Dove?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldn't refinish it. 

If the appearance does not affect the playability or tone, leave it in original condition.


----------



## dwc1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Danny at Danny Ds guitar hacienda is pretty sharp with guitar repairs, set-ups, ect. He could probably steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been seeing these Kits Lately. I have never used them but I have a Strat MIM that needs a new paint job. I might try one of these kits. 
http://www.wudtoneusa.com/product/finishing-kit-burstlp-add-ons/


----------

